
Did Network Solutions conspire in allowing coachtickets.com domain be stolen? - boultonmark
https://medium.com/@coachfairer/did-network-solutions-conspire-to-allow-our-domain-name-coachtickets-com-be-stolen-30892ca27380
======
boultonmark
Epik.com the gaining registrar in this story seem to be the go to company for
criminals online. See also: [https://www.legitscript.com/blog/2017/03/us-
registrar-epik-p...](https://www.legitscript.com/blog/2017/03/us-registrar-
epik-plays-dangerous-game/)

